# It's whats for supper



## crazy_dan (Nov 20, 2008)

sorry couldn't resist the title name


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like the darn thing must have tripped over a gun someone left laying in the yard.

Mmmmmm......Jerky.


----------



## fossil (Nov 20, 2008)

Yer gonna _eat _that rifle?   :ahhh:   Rick


----------



## FN_9 (Nov 20, 2008)

That kind of weaponry is sort of like cheating - In Illinois, our gov't will only let us use slingshots and cars to hunt deer.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 20, 2008)

Fantasticly stiff. Is it frozen or has it been dead a long time? We get the ones with horns and they're much larger. We do use similar weaponry though.

Hang it up and get to work.


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 21, 2008)

Fossil I might well have to see how bad the winter gets 

Michael B. That is why I moved out of IL when I graduated High school and never looked back, It is kinda funny that I could hunt squirles with that rifle in your state but not deer.

Highbeam.  It was too dark for photos by the time I got it taken care of the day I got it (photo are taken the next day). I like to let them hang for week if possible as I think they do taste better if allowed to that.


----------



## northwinds (Nov 21, 2008)

Michael B said:
			
		

> That kind of weaponry is sort of like cheating - In Illinois, our gov't will only let us use slingshots and cars to hunt deer.



Come north.  We've got lots of deer, and the bullets will soon be flying.


----------



## crs7200 (Nov 21, 2008)

MEAT IS MURDER........  TASTY, TASTY MURDER !

Here's a few we got 1st weekend.


----------



## MuckSavage (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice Work! Congratulations! Enjoy your feasts.


----------



## Prada (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys got some nice ones! 
I've got some good recipes for all that meat! lol 
Congrats!


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 25, 2008)

Just finished processing mine. Had to put a couple steaks on the grill and try them. Um Um good


----------



## crs7200 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hillbilly said:
			
		

> Just finished processing mine. Had to put a couple steaks on the grill and try them. Um Um good




Very Nice...congrats.


----------



## webbie (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought this was for supper soon..


----------



## Cory92 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well time to thaw out the last of my 07 backstraps. Gun season opens the Monday after turkey day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 26, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Fantasticly stiff. Is it frozen or has it been dead a long time? . . ..



It's still alive . . . just playing dead.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 26, 2008)

crs7300 said:
			
		

> MEAT IS MURDER........  TASTY, TASTY MURDER !
> 
> Here's a few we got 1st weekend.



So based on the pictures I'm thinking that the deer died from sniffing too much paint.


----------



## Corie (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's my first one this year from last Saturday.  Nice to have some venison back in the freezer.  I'll be making hot italian and breakfast sausage tonight with the trimmings!


----------



## ianb42 (Dec 3, 2008)

Theres nothing quite like burning some wood, and killing some deer.


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice take Dan.


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 4, 2008)

lots of meat here and a dandy hat rack to boot!


----------



## crs7200 (Dec 4, 2008)

NICE  very nice


----------



## the_dude (Dec 5, 2008)

Hillbilly and Woodsman - Excellent bucks.  Well done.

I got the attached baldy with the bow in early November.  I had a group of a dozen doe around me during the rut, and no bucks to be found.  Saw a monster the next day, but no shot opportunities.  I took two more baldies with the gun last week, but I figured one garage floor pic was enough.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 9, 2008)

Couple from this season.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Although its not for dinner.


----------



## Prada (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow Bfunk, what's the story behind that!?!


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Prada said:
			
		

> Wow Bfunk, what's the story behind that!?!



Well, my dad and i were actually hunting elk. 
We had seen a few elk that day but nothing we were after. All cows and small bulls.
About an hour before dark we spotted a mother bear with two cubs.  The mother was a very large beautiful black bear. 
Obviously we would never take a mother with cubs, so we were just enjoying watching them. About 20 minutes before dark this guy came out 
and he was actually harassing the cubs. Male bears will kill cubs if they have a chance. We had a bear tag so my dad took this guy.  Before we could find this bear, it was dark.
Not a good idea to be messing around up there knowing theres a mother with cubs around. We were forced to wait till
morning to find and tag the bear. I only know of one old sheep herder who eats "bear stew". They are mostly hunted around here to thin
out the population and are the only animal i know of that the meat is considered waste. We had the hide and head tanned and is 
hanging next to the pellet stove at my dads house. This guy had some wicked claws that a friend of the family will make jewelry out of. The hide turned out really nice, he is a pretty blonde bear. 
So there ya go.

Brad


----------



## Prada (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh my that is some story. I can't imagine being face to face with a bear that size. We have a few black bear in our woods at times but they have always looked small in comparison to your bear. Oh I want a bearskin rug for in front of my wood burner! LOL I've got tons of sheep rugs and even one Buffalo rug but I've always wanted a bear rug. I bet your Dad is really proud of his being that he even took it down himself. Wow! Thanks so much for sharing your photo's and DANG that's a BIG FOOT! lol


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Years ago my dad got a very big brown bear. With a beautiful coat.
He went to get it tanned and somehow they "lost it".
To this day we dont believe it was lost. What a shame that was.

Brad


----------



## the_dude (Dec 9, 2008)

Brad,

Great story.  I'm a little surprised that you don't use any of the meat out there.  Bear hunting is limited here in Wisconsin.  You basically have to apply for 5 - 6 years to draw a tag.  But from everything I know here, most guys keep the meat and have sausage made out of it.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Personally i have never tried bear meat. 

"Wyoming regulations for bear and mountain lion are a seperate designation from deer, elk, moose, antelope, etc (BIG GAME). They are TROPHY ANIMALS. 
This distinction is at least in part due to the fact that they are not thought of as "table fare".  Therefore there are different regs governing them. 
For instance, it is a G&F;violation to willfully leave or fail to retrieve BIG GAME meat. However, there is no such penalty for leaving bear or mountain lion meat. 
You are required to contact G&F;personel within' 72 hours of harvesting a TROPHY ANIMAL. 
Certainly there are those who have and will eat bear and mountain lion, but they are not thought of as food, but as a trophy."

I did not know mountain lion was in the same category.


----------



## Tfin (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice bucks indeed hillbilly and woodsman23.

I got a small one this year (110 lbs after hanging for a day).  Already had some of the sausage, and man is it good!

bfunk, here in Maine bear meat is considered to be very good to eat.  Some say its greasy, but I had some a couple of years back and I thought it was some of the most juicey flavorful wild game I'd had in a long time....deliceous!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice deer- I get the itch reading this.

I have had bear meat on 2 occasions and it was really good (once as a marinated tip- yum!).

make cubed-meat chili out of anything and it will be good.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 9, 2008)

Naw- mix a bear and a sheep and you get a beep.  You caint eat that.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 9, 2008)

Har har!  Depends on which species was the male I guess- like a tigron vs a liger


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm, i don't know. All the bear i have ever watched are like bottom feeders.
They eat and roll in about anything. Years ago we used to hunt bear using bait.
A rancher gave us a dead cow to use as bait. We would watch these bear literally fall asleep
on a rotting cow carcass. And fight over who got to be on and eat the cow. It took months before the cow 
was finally gone. This one we got recently must have rolled in something, the smell was about all i could take.
If i ever get another one i will have it processed and send it to you guys to enjoy. :roll: 

Brad


----------



## Gunner (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice deer guys.

I heat with wood...and choose to only hunt with a bent piece of wood!


----------



## Prada (Dec 9, 2008)

*excuse me while I go barf!!* That really freaks me out because there is an annual 'Wild Game' dinner that takes place near by and I've attended it before. They had bear there but I didn't have the nerve to try it........
Now I'm SO HAPPY that I didn't! lol Grossssssss  :shut:


----------



## the_dude (Dec 10, 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Nice deer guys.
> 
> I heat with wood...and choose to only hunt with a bent piece of wood!



Nice work Gunner!  Long bow kills are always impressive.


----------



## the_dude (Dec 10, 2008)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Hmm, i don't know. All the bear i have ever watched are like bottom feeders.
> They eat and roll in about anything. Years ago we used to hunt bear using bait.
> A rancher gave us a dead cow to use as bait. We would watch these bear literally fall asleep
> on a rotting cow carcass. And fight over who got to be on and eat the cow. It took months before the cow
> ...



I've seen cows lick some pretty disgusting things, and my dad used to eat their tounges.  That that doesn't kill you..., as they say.  When they make sausage, they typically cut it with 1/3 - 1/2 pork.  You could probably make sausage out of garbage eating raccoons and it wouldn't taste too bad.  Heck, look at what pigs eat, and 3 of my favorite food groups come from pigs...bacon, ham, and bacon.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha ha, sorry Prada, i knew you would like that.

Yeah i suppose you are right Dude.
I just know around here not many people eat em.
There is an overpopulation of bear in this area, no real enemies.
In northern Wyoming there are grizzly, they seem to thin out the black/brown bears.


----------



## Tfin (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't forget lobsters.....they're garbage eating bottom feeders and man, they're some good to eat!

I'll take any bear meat anyone wants to send my way!   ;-)  I'd actually like to get one of my own at some point.  From what I understand a lot of work goes into it before you even begin the hunt...scouting an area, getting the bait in, etc.


----------

